# Skinny celebrity look-alikes. Compliment or insult?



## Pitch (May 20, 2011)

Does anyone else but me find this both offending and...I dont know what else? It just seems like a weird way of "othering" fat people by reminding them that they have the exact or similar facial features of some random bone-thin celebrity.

Let's see, I've gotten:

Fat Charlize Theron dipped in chocolate
Fat Thandie Newton.

Me:






And then 

Charlize:





Thandie:






Female friends have gotten "A heavier Gemma Ward" and "A fat Tia or Tamara" (Those twins from Sister Sister? I forget their names, forgive me if I got it wrong.)

Now, dont get me wrong. Charlize Theron is awesome. So is Thandie. So are the twins from Sister Sister and Gemma Ward is a great model. But uhm...is it bitchy to equate the "compliment" with the age old *You'd Be So Pretty If *standard? Or are they really just trying to call someone pretty like a celebrity with some extra poundage?

I don't get. Thoughts? Have any of you gotten this? :/


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 20, 2011)

I can see it in your cheekbones, shape of eyes, and the way your lips kind of... "sit", for lack of a better term. 

I don't think it's an insult. To me, it's an insult to be compared to a fat celebrity simply because they are fat. I don't know how many times I've gotten Rosie O'Donnel or Roseanne Barr simply because of my weight. Seriously I look NOTHING like them, but my size seems to justify the claim that I do. 

I think that's way more insulting than being called "a chunkier version of"


----------



## CastingPearls (May 20, 2011)

I see what you mean but the women I am compared to are so stunningly beautiful and/or smart, classy, or outspoken that I take it as a compliment and also often think they're crazy but whatevs. Worship me if you must.


----------



## Pitch (May 20, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> I can see it in your cheekbones, shape of eyes, and the way your lips kind of... "sit", for lack of a better term.
> 
> I don't think it's an insult. To me, it's an insult to be compared to a fat celebrity simply because they are fat. I don't know how many times I've gotten Rosie O'Donnel or Roseanne Barr simply because of my weight. Seriously I look NOTHING like them, but my size seems to justify the claim that I do.
> 
> I think that's way more insulting than being called "a chunkier version of"



That is a gooood point. I hadnt thought of that. (And thank you. :B)

Some drunk woman once told me I looked like Star Jones. Pre-surgery. Because, I guess...we both happen to be brown and big. Her, formerly.

...I dont look a thing like Star Jones, it was SO annoying.



> I see what you mean but the women I am compared to are so stunningly beautiful and/or smart, classy, or outspoken that I take it as a compliment and also often think they're crazy but whatevs. Worship me if you must.



Same here. And lol "Worship me if you must."

Can I get a tattoo of this?


----------



## CastingPearls (May 20, 2011)

Yeah, if I'm going to hell for anything that one will be pretty low on the list all things considered so knock yourself out. LOL


----------



## Pitch (May 20, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I see what you mean but the women I am compared to are so stunningly beautiful and/or smart, classy, or outspoken that I take it as a compliment and also often think they're crazy but whatevs. Worship me if you must.



And, phht, you *ARE*stunningly beautiful, smart and classy. Have you SEEN you signature picture!?


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 21, 2011)

I get told I look like Jill Scott. I personally think its very far off. But she's absolutely beautiful and talented to boot, so I take it as a compliment. I think people see black, chunky, natural hair and automatically think that. 

ETA - I know its for skinny celebs, but I couldn't think of anyone else I'm pegged for almost regularly.











View attachment Jilly.jpg


View attachment Jill.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan (May 21, 2011)

All through high school my friends always called me Alicia Silverstone. I think Clueless came out after freshman year so she was big on everyone's mind. It was annoying and i hated it. I still get people telling me i look like her.

I only hated it because a. i didn't see it at all and b. they knew it annoyed me so they pressed the issue. You know how good friends are.. mess with you as much as they can 

Being compared to a celebrity isn't so bad though. I think it's natural for people to try and associate things and people with that which is familiar and boy is our society into celebrities.


----------



## MissAshley (May 21, 2011)

I think it *could* be an intended compliment, but it could also be an insult, depending on how it's stated. I would like to think it's meant to be a compliment but the people saying it don't really understand how easily it could be taken as an insult.


----------



## Tania (May 21, 2011)

I like being compared to pretty celebrities, because it totally feeds my ego!

I've been compared to Maggie Gyllenhaal, Mary Alice Fallon, Kate Bush, Tori Amos, Audrey Hepburn, and Ava Gardner. And sometimes, from certain angles, I actually look like them. 

For the record, Pitch does look like Thandie Newton, Megan does look like Alicia Silverstone, and Ash does look like Jill Scott. :*


----------



## CastingPearls (May 21, 2011)

HottiMegan said:


> All through high school my friends always called me Alicia Silverstone. I think Clueless came out after freshman year so she was big on everyone's mind. It was annoying and i hated it. I still get people telling me i look like her.
> 
> I only hated it because a. i didn't see it at all and b. they knew it annoyed me so they pressed the issue. You know how good friends are.. mess with you as much as they can
> 
> Being compared to a celebrity isn't so bad though. I think it's natural for people to try and associate things and people with that which is familiar and boy is our society into celebrities.


Funny. You HAVE always reminded me of Alicia Silverstone. LOL


----------



## penguin (May 21, 2011)

I don't recall being told I remind people of anyone famous. I'm not sure if that's a good thing or not.


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 21, 2011)

penguin said:


> I don't recall being told I remind people of anyone famous. I'm not sure if that's a good thing or not.



Penguin, I think you look like Laraine Newman from Saturday Night Live.






And no, I don't think it's an insult, other than if it's just because of being fat. People used to say I reminded them of Roseanne but mostly it's because I'm a smartass with dark hair and similar features. Not because I was fat. People have also said I look like Bjork which, while lovely, I can't see at all.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (May 21, 2011)

I've been told I look like Amy Lee (the singer, not the porn star) and Angelina Jolie (pretty sure that's just the combo of dark brown hair and greenish eyes). Since both women are beautiful and wonderfully talented, I take it as a compliment.

If somebody told me I reminded them of Camryn Manheim or Rosie O'Donnell, I'd probably take it as an insult, given that I really look nothing like either of them other than the fact we're all fat.

Now if somebody said, "You'd look just like Amy Lee if you lost 50 pounds," I'd be insulted. I think whether or not it's insulting depends on how somebody says it, ya know.


----------



## penguin (May 21, 2011)

Miss Vickie said:


> Penguin, I think you look like Laraine Newman from Saturday Night Live.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh I don't know her, but I can kinda see it!


----------



## LovelyLiz (May 22, 2011)

Miss Vickie said:


> People have also said I look like Bjork which, while lovely, I can't see at all.



I can totally see that!!!! It's something in the eyes, I think...maybe? And I love Bjork.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (May 22, 2011)

In the photo I have attached, I had several people have told me they thought I looked like Nicole Kidman....welll....I don't see it at all..but, it was nice to hear!!! ::giggling::


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 22, 2011)

penguin said:


> Oh I don't know her, but I can kinda see it!



She was on Saturday Night Live in the 70's and is a very funny actress. I think it's the gorgeous cheekbones and hair. 



mcbeth said:


> I can totally see that!!!! It's something in the eyes, I think...maybe? And I love Bjork.



Aw, thanks! You made my day!



PunkyGurly74 said:


> In the photo I have attached, I had several people have told me they thought I looked like Nicole Kidman....welll....I don't see it at all..but, it was nice to hear!!! ::giggling::



I can totally see it but I think you're prettier. Nicole, as lovely an actress and human being as she is, tends to be a little gaunt. You have some of her qualities -- high cheekbones and beautiful eyes -- while being more... fleshed out.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (May 22, 2011)

Miss Vickie said:


> S
> 
> 
> I can totally see it but I think you're prettier. Nicole, as lovely an actress and human being as she is, tends to be a little gaunt. You have some of her qualities -- high cheekbones and beautiful eyes -- while being more... fleshed out.



Thank you for the compliment  We often don't see ourselves as others do. This photo really was me just holding my new camera out point and click a long time ago..and I don't even recognize myself...I need to get back to that girl...whew...confident and full of allure. hehehe I love that photo - it is like an idealized version of me. 
As to the broader topic:
My niece and I are only 2 years apart...she and I look nothing alike...her mother and I are half sisters - share the same mother. I look like my father - she looks like her father. I'm talll..she is short, I have the thin nose, blue eyes, and higher cheek bones,...she has a broader face, more full nose and lips and a brow and brown eyes ...where i am pale she is ghost white and covered in freckles i.e. we look nothing alike other than we are both fat. So, you have to know what we get all of the time - are you two sisters? And some asshats have the audacity to ask if I am her mother??? WTF? I know damn well I don't look 50 (sometimes that really hurts my feelings) and well...my niece is very blunt, to the point (things I am not either) and if she feels slighted she will tell you....the last time she responded with "not all fat people are related" the look of mortification on the woman's face...

And this winter someone compared my niece to Susan Boyle and she flipped out. My nice is over 20 years younger with auburn hair, and soft, young skin and looks nothing at all like her, not even body-wise.

The reality is people will be a-holes because they can be. And a lot of people see us, but, not really. It is sort of like how you have heard those horrible racist comments that "all black people look alike". I believe to a lot of people - all fat people look alike. People see what they want to see.


----------



## hiddenexposure (May 22, 2011)

ashmamma84 said:


> I get told I look like Jill Scott. I personally think its very far off. But she's absolutely beautiful and talented to boot, so I take it as a compliment. I think people see black, chunky, natural hair and automatically think that.
> 
> ETA - I know its for skinny celebs, but I couldn't think of anyone else I'm pegged for almost regularly.



I get the jill scott things a lot actually i have been mistaken for her a few times. When I think about her being one of People Magazines most beautiful people.. i take it as an extreme compliment. 

me 






my twin:


----------



## Pitch (May 23, 2011)

hiddenexposure said:


> I get the jill scott things a lot actually i have been mistaken for her a few times. When I think about her being one of People Magazines most beautiful people.. i take it as an extreme compliment.
> 
> me
> 
> ...



That would be a helluva compliment. Jill Scott is soooo awesome.


----------



## hiddenexposure (May 23, 2011)

Pitch said:


> That would be a helluva compliment. Jill Scott is soooo awesome.



Thanks! I certainly do, she the bestest!


----------



## Deacone (May 24, 2011)

Someone who comes into where I work (he's a weirdo old man) keeps on saying i look like kelly osborne. I always want to smack him because he says it EVERY TIME >_<


----------



## biglynch (May 24, 2011)

HottiMegan said:


> All through high school my friends always called me Alicia Silverstone. I think Clueless came out after freshman year so she was big on everyone's mind. It was annoying and i hated it. I still get people telling me i look like her.
> 
> I only hated it because a. i didn't see it at all and b. they knew it annoyed me so they pressed the issue. You know how good friends are.. mess with you as much as they can
> 
> Being compared to a celebrity isn't so bad though. I think it's natural for people to try and associate things and people with that which is familiar and boy is our society into celebrities.



Alicia Silverstone should count herself lucky to be likend to you. you are beautiful missy...


----------



## biglynch (May 24, 2011)

my bad yo!


----------



## nikkisugar (May 25, 2011)

i get kendra wilkenson (the fat version) when my hair was super blonde. i still get it quite often,but ive managed to not let it bother me anymore... lol. 

View attachment 100.jpg


View attachment laurensnew1.jpg


----------



## Pitch (May 27, 2011)

nikkisugar said:


> i get kendra wilkenson (the fat version) when my hair was super blonde. i still get it quite often,but ive managed to not let it bother me anymore... lol.



In my humble opinion, you look a whoooole lot nicer than Kendra. A whole lot. A WHOLE LOT.


----------



## tinkerbell (May 27, 2011)

nikkisugar said:


> i get kendra wilkenson (the fat version) when my hair was super blonde. i still get it quite often,but ive managed to not let it bother me anymore... lol.



I see can see why people say that - you do look a lot like her. You're really pretty!

I don't get told I look like any celebrities.


----------



## aocutiepi (May 29, 2011)

I don't know, maybe it's just me for feeling like I have been judged for being fat my whole life, but if someone were to tell me I looked like a thinner celebrity, I feel like they would be judging my whole appearance--eyes, facial structure, lips, etc. not just comparing me to whatever random fat celebrities they know. I've only been told I looked like a celebrity once, and that was in ninth grade when a guy said I looked like Mimi from Drew Carey. I cried my eyes out in the bathroom afterward. For the record, I don't think the actress is ugly, just that I know he meant it in an ugly way.

So, now that I can be vain for sec and stop associating myself with Mimi from Drew Carey (if only for the garish makeup) who do I look like?


----------



## PeanutButterfly (May 29, 2011)

Hmm no one's ever said "You look like a fat version of *blank*" to me. When I was thinner I used to get Scarlet Johanson facially. Thats how people would say it though. "Your face looks like Scarlet Johanson's." Or I would assume they only meant my face haha as Scarlet is quite thin. I usually took it as a compliment though as she is a stunningly beautiful woman and any meager resemblance is a good thing  Since I've gained about 35 lbs I don't get the comparison much anymore, probably because my face is a lot fuller than hers now. You know thinnies, all fat faces look alike... -__-


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 3, 2011)

aocutiepi said:


> I don't know, maybe it's just me for feeling like I have been judged for being fat my whole life, but if someone were to tell me I looked like a thinner celebrity, I feel like they would be judging my whole appearance--eyes, facial structure, lips, etc. not just comparing me to whatever random fat celebrities they know. I've only been told I looked like a celebrity once, and that was in ninth grade when a guy said I looked like Mimi from Drew Carey. I cried my eyes out in the bathroom afterward. For the record, I don't think the actress is ugly, just that I know he meant it in an ugly way.
> 
> So, now that I can be vain for sec and stop associating myself with Mimi from Drew Carey (if only for the garish makeup) who do I look like?


Your second pic reminds me a bit of a very young Diane Keaton. 
You look nothing like Mimi, although the actress herself is lovely. 

I was once compared to Roseanne Barr by one of my sister's boyfriends, because of my size and he admitted he was intimidated by my wisecracking. He was also a colossal jackass and I made no attempt at hiding my contempt for him, so our opinions of each other didn't matter much. LOL


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jun 3, 2011)

I dont think I've ever been compared to anyone but I can see lots of resemblances in this thread! 

Ash, you totally do look like Jill Scott!


----------



## cinnamitch (Jun 3, 2011)

fatgirlflyin said:


> I dont think I've ever been compared to anyone but I can see lots of resemblances in this thread!
> 
> Ash, you totally do look like Jill Scott!



I see a bit of Marisa Tomei in you


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 3, 2011)

Whenever the Jamie Lee Curtis yogurt commercials come on, both my boys perk up. They think she looks like my mom. I told my mom and she giggled with flattery. She said other people have said the same thing. My mom's about Jamie's age, they have the same coloring and hair cut. My mom's like a fatter version of her.


----------



## aocutiepi (Jun 3, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Your second pic reminds me a bit of a very young Diane Keaton.
> You look nothing like Mimi, although the actress herself is lovely.
> 
> I was once compared to Roseanne Barr by one of my sister's boyfriends, because of my size and he admitted he was intimidated by my wisecracking. He was also a colossal jackass and I made no attempt at hiding my contempt for him, so our opinions of each other didn't matter much. LOL



Aww, I love Diane Keaton. 

While I love Roseanne (loads) you look absolutely nothing like her... sometimes I think people just pull the first fat person they can think of to compare us to (because all fat people look alike.) Although I see a bit of Roseanne's spitfire personality in your posts, for sure! 

As an aside, your relationship with your sister's ex-boyfriend kind of sounds like mine with my brother-in-law. :doh:


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 3, 2011)

cinnamitch said:


> I see a bit of Marisa Tomei in you




Just what I was thinking. Definitely Marissa Tomei.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 3, 2011)

I was told I look like JoMarie Payton, the woman who played Mrs Winslow on 'Family Matters.'


----------

